# It's onesie weather



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Her is Ralph & ruby dressed ready for their winter morning walk & so excited they are jumping for joy!! :jumping:
(So slightly blurred) x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ready to go!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How cute. she looks so little. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh ruby is my fave!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> How cute. she looks so little.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had to send the first onesie back for ruby and get the short legged version for her little stumpers!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cuteness!! They look ready and set to go on a cockapoo adventure!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Cuteness!! They look ready and set to go on a cockapoo adventure!


They have a high vis & flashing tags on too for their evening walks - the onesies are just great, I have 2 dry clean poos after them rolling all round the muddy fields


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ahhhhh ruby is my fave!! X


She's mine too - but so is Ralph! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I _love_ the hugging one....and Ruby's face in piccie 2 priceless ha! But I still want to see a full body shot of Ralph, how much has his coat grown?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I _love_ the hugging one....and Ruby's face in piccie 2 priceless ha! But I still want to see a full body shot of Ralph, how much has his coat grown?


I knew someone had asked me for one!! Yes it has grown well, very healthy looking and the curl has come back nicely - still room for a bit more length D)
But I don't think he will ever be as hairy as he was 
It is much easier shorter and you do get used to it, Ralph is currently on his back with all 4 legs in the air - I will get one very soon..... X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love that first photo!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That hugging pic is lovely  
Ruby looks tiny - what does she weigh?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ready to go!


I love that picture they are so cute and I love those suits it's something like that I wanted for Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> That hugging pic is lovely
> Ruby looks tiny - what does she weigh?


Not sure, I think she was just under 7k last time she was weighed, I keep meaning to do the baked bean tin height measure.
Sometimes she looks like she is catching up with Ralph, (I think it's the fur - she's had a groom last week) other times she does look diddy 
I don't think she is going to grow much more - she is just 8 months now. 
She is american toy mix x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I love that picture they are so cute and I love those suits it's something like that I wanted for Molly


I am very happy with the suits - even happier with the results when they've had a wet walk! 
Although they can be a little bit noisy haha


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I am very happy with the suits - even happier with the results when they've had a wet walk!
> Although they can be a little bit noisy haha


So cute swooshy poo's ha! Love Ruby's legs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So practical, especially for the wet.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

They look gorgeous the suits are such a good idea. Please can you tell me where you got them from Tracey? What size did you get them? George weighs 8kg now.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Haha fab fab fab!! I love the suits  Where did you get them from? I think I would get strange looks in my village if I took mine out in these  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Me too but I think Tracey's used to them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> They look gorgeous the suits are such a good idea. Please can you tell me where you got them from Tracey? What size did you get them? George weighs 8kg now.


They really are great for keeping them clean and dry when in the fields.
I got Ralph's from a,Avon, I think it was an 18 inch. Ralph is about 10 / 10.5 k
You measure from the back of the neck base to the end of the back / beginning of the tail.
Ruby's I got from "sea pets" it is the short legged version or half leg as its called, sea pets 1/2 leg was much cheaper than on amazon. I think hers was a 16 inch, she is about 7 - 8 k
You can also get them on eBay and monster pets.
Shop about as prices vary greatly, you should be paying about £18.00
They come in red or blue, the short legged one I could only find in black - I wanted red really, but Ruby's legs kept falling out as they were way too long & she only has what I call little stumpys


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Me too but I think Tracey's used to them


Hahaha
I get miffed if someone doesn't give me funny looks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Haha fab fab fab!! I love the suits  Where did you get them from? I think I would get strange looks in my village if I took mine out in these  x


Hi Claire - good to hear for you, I hope you and Nellie are well?
No one sees them in the fields 
Except the foxes sniggering at them as they leaving their stinky poo trails as a special treat....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Human onesies too! 

Or twosies


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ralph reminds me so much if Jasper! They look so cute in their onesies xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Ralph reminds me so much if Jasper! They look so cute in their onesies xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Here is a fairly good one of Ralph's face, as you know it's hard to get good ones of black dogs - ruby is a bit blurred! X


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hi Claire - good to hear for you, I hope you and Nellie are well?
> No one sees them in the fields
> Except the foxes sniggering at them as they leaving their stinky poo trails as a special treat....


Hey Tracey, all is good here thanks  We have a new addition to the family  Meg has been with us for a month and is the easiest puppy I have ever had!! She is already toilet trained!!!! She is the 'family' dog so not everything is left to me this time  She adores Nellie and Nellie loves having a little sister to play with.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Hey Tracey, all is good here thanks  We have a new addition to the family  Meg has been with us for a month and is the easiest puppy I have ever had!! She is already toilet trained!!!! She is the 'family' dog so not everything is left to me this time  She adores Nellie and Nellie loves having a little sister to play with.


Wow little meg!! When did she arrive? Thought you must of been busy as I'd not seen you for a while on here - post some pics! Xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Wow little meg!! When did she arrive? Thought you must of been busy as I'd not seen you for a while on here - post some pics! Xx


Ah yep pretty busy . We picked up little Meg almost a month ago. She was from a breeder just down the road from me. I will post some pics x


----------

